# Linux anfänger



## Sergo (15. Februar 2004)

Hello Leute,..

Ich bin ein Anfänger in Linux und kenne mich genau 0 aus.
Sagt könnt Ihr mir kurz erklären welche Unterschiede die Versionen haben und ich hab da gehört, man kann Windows und Linux parallel auf einem Rechner mit einem Tool installieren !

Thx anyway


----------



## marcoX (15. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Sergo _
> *Hello Leute,..
> 
> Sagt könnt Ihr mir kurz erklären welche Unterschiede die Versionen haben ...*



Hi,

welche Versionen? Linux oder der Distributionen? Also Mandrake, RedHat, Debian
SuSE ect. ...?




> *
> Ich bin ein Anfänger in Linux und kenne mich genau 0 aus.
> und ich hab da gehört, man kann Windows und Linux parallel auf einem Rechner mit einem Tool installieren !*



Du kannst einfach Deine gewählte Distribution (Mandrake, RedHat usw. ...) installieren, es wird dann automatisch dein Windows erkannt
und Du kannst es dann beim Bootmanager auswählen und starten!

Marco


----------



## JohannesR (16. Februar 2004)

*Re: Re: Linux anfänger*



> _Original geschrieben von marcoX _
> *Du kannst einfach Deine gewählte Distribution (Mandrake, RedHat usw. ...) installieren, es wird dann automatisch dein Windows erkannt
> und Du kannst es dann beim Bootmanager auswählen und starten!*



Nunja, ganz so einfach ist es nicht, du solltest schon so um die 3 -4 GB unpartitionierten Plattenplatz haben, sonst gestaltet sich die Sache schwieriger als erwartet. Ausserdem wird Windows nicht immer automatisch erkannt, das ist wahrscheinlich distributionsabhängig.


----------

